# 55 watt ballasts from DDM tuning



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

I was looking at DDM Tuning and I saw that there have 55 watt ballasts... the stock 35 watt ballasts barely light up anyting! I can't see at night  but anyways, does anyone know how to change the ballast and put the ones from DDM? Would the alternator be able to handle more wattage? 

The stock 35 watt ballasts are super expensive and are barely bright, and I know that new cars with HIDs use 55 watt HID. I have 4000k white HIDs right now, but I want them brighter, so a 55 watt ballast will do. 

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/DDM-HID-Kit-Slim-Ballast-35W-or-55W


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Those things will break on you within one week of ownership. :thumbdown:

Also it's nice that they claim 55w, but in reality they light worse than halogens. I've been doing a lot of research lately for my A4.


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn, really? Do you know of any other ballasts that are good?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

OEM Everything.... Otherwise - the retrofit source is known to be good drop in kits like their H1 bi-xenon.


If I were you I'd invest in a good pair of Phillips bulbs 4,300k on the dot is as bright as it gets. That did the trick for my aging OEM bulbs and they are only $60 a pair or so.


----------



## 908AudiTT (Jul 24, 2012)

Nope I already did my research, the temperature of the bulbs have nothing to do with the brightness of the bulb, all they do is give the light color, like the higher the temperature, the more blue the light will be. 

The ballast controls the wattage which translates to brightness! Before they used 35 watts, now they use 55 watts like the new Audis. 

That's why I wanna get 55 watt ballasts from a reliable source that will last for a long time.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Its also about the visible light and 4300 is going to give you the most. My old 25k bulbs put out **** for usable light. I have since replaced with a $10 set of ebay 6k bulbs and can see really good. Better than the 10 year old oem bulbs that came with the car. 

Edit: And also the higher doesnt make it bluer, it stops at a point because my 25k were straight purple. I have two tickets that say "Purple Headlamps" on them


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

oh, these are HID kits...don't know if you can really just drop in another ballast into the OEM system... 

I do agree,,the headlight aren't very bright compare to what's on the road now. I've dealt with McCulloch kits for my motorcycle...last for as long as I owned it.. 

http://www.hid-conversion-kits.com/parts/mcculloch-hid-kits 

note: all these kits are only 35 watt hmmm


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah yes, temperature has nothing to do with light output

ebay lights are the shlt, their ballasts are better

buy $200 drop in kits- i bet they rock


:banghead:


Read

Bulb temperature, Lens, cutoff shield, reflector bowl and ballast all play in the equation of how much light output you get. In this department, like many other things (especially electronics) you get what you pay for.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Ah yes, temperature has nothing to do with light output
> 
> ebay lights are the shlt, their ballasts are better
> 
> ...


 Good, now I don't have to type any of that. Thanks Doug! :beer::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Good, now I don't have to type any of that. Thanks Doug! :beer::laugh:


 :laugh:FWIW you could just find some smashed Acura lights and use those projectors. Ive seen plenty retrofits with those and theyre always 10x better then Audi's.


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Where is the best place to purchase a pair of the Phillips bulbs 4,300k?


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm also having issues with my ballast and I'm really interested in finding a viable alternative, so if someone can point me in the right direction, it would be much appreciated! 

The previous thread about my headlight issues: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5972030-More-Headlight-issues-*Cue-Dramatic-Music*


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Doug, PM sent about a source for the Phillips bulbs, Thanks!


----------



## dropofdreams (Mar 3, 2013)

*Thoughts*

Just wanted to comment on the post regarding DDM tuning ballast quality. I have been using DDM tuning on a cariety of different cars for a couple of years now and have yet to have one fail. However, they also a lifetime warranty on all parts that you order from them. Just a thought.


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Very popular in the Jeep community with little to no issues.
I just bought a cruiser and Im learning they are popular there as well. 
Ill be swapping my cruisers halogen bulb for these soon.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

DDM and the Retrofit source (TRS) sell a lot of similar products all bought in China. TRS has better QC and checks every ballast/bulb before it goes out. Having said that, I've done a couple of retro's with DDM products and they don't burn out in a week. They are all made at the same 2 factories in China. I've been in contact with the two Chinese factories by email and if you order directly from them it's even cheaper. Of course, your warranty is a little longer to claim since they have to ship it far. You guys should go search on HidPlanet, great source of info: http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/sho...i-TT-Xenon-Projector-55W-8000K-HID-D2S-advice!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Google Search Daniel Stern Lighting Consulting and read till your hearts content.

Temperature has a huge implication on lighting output other than just color, as mentioned in the audizine thread.

I swapped in 55w Moritmoto Ballasts and 55w 4,300K Philips Bulbs and it was easily 25% more lighting output. All parts bought from TRS.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

Wiring is involved when going from Oem stuff to aftermarket and I looked, it does not look fun


----------



## EN1GMA (May 7, 2012)

Corrado SLC NL said:


> Wiring is involved when going from Oem stuff to aftermarket and I looked, it does not look fun


Does anyone have a DIY, on this >


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

EN1GMA said:


> Does anyone have a DIY, on this >


Does your car have HIDs already? If so, it's pretty easy to modify the harness once you crack open the headlights(it's just two wires). I would say stick with OEM ballasts and replace bowls/lenses and bulbs depending on the condition of the bowls. The OEMs are actually really good ballasts. If your lights are diming it's likely either your bowls fried or your bulbs are dying...maybe even both.


----------

